

Migrating from Mongo to Riak at Shareaholic - tsantero
http://basho.com/blog/technical/2012/09/11/Riak-at-Shareaholic/

======
benmccann
Very interesting. I wonder if they tried running MongoDB on SSD. I would think
that might mitigate having to have their working set in memory and potentially
make the cold start problem a bit better. It'd certainly seem easier than
migrating datastores.

~~~
freerobby
Thanks for watching. We didn't try running Mongo off of SSDs. We're on AWS,
and we were using Mongo long before SSD storage was available. I suspect SSDs
would help quite a bit with cold starts, albeit at a significant additional
cost.

------
freerobby
If anybody would like a copy of the slides (sans video), I've made them
available here: <http://rob.by/2012/migrating-to-riak-at-shareaholic>

------
siculars
Overall a great talk by @freerobby. One little nit... The Riak search feature
is not built on lucene but modeled after it in terms of api. The search itself
is not as robust as lucene but useful for most applications.

~~~
freerobby
Thanks for the clarification. I got confirmation on this from Ryan Zezeski as
well. Riak-search used to be built on Lucene, but now it's all built by Basho,
using Lucene's query syntax.

